# Wanted - Evel Knievel Bike Stickers



## K Stru (Aug 24, 2016)

I have my original Evel Kneivel bike from 1976 that unfortunately had most of the stickers removed - don't ask me why, it just kind of happened one day back in 1979.....      Anyway, I'm looking for the sticker kit if anyone has a set.  Also the front plate that attached to the handle bar is also missing.  You can email me directly at kstrullmyer@yahoo.com also.


----------



## Stanley (Aug 24, 2016)

I make decals.  I made the 10 speed top post decal for several people. I just need some measurements. I have an old photograph of the set I believe. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

